# Stain from lead flashing



## rosebank7 (Dec 20, 2008)

I painted an outside house wall 4 months ago with Sandex Fine Masonery Paint, pure brilliant white. The top of the wall has a lead covering. The wall is now showing a yellow stain which appears to be running from the lead. The previous coating had been Sandex Ultra Smooth Masonery Paint, pure brilliant white, which showed no staining.
Has any one came accross a problem of stains from lead ?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've only seen dirty marks coming from lead - Normally just caused by every day dirt running off onto whatever is below. Are you sure it isn't coming from a ferrous metal that might be underneath it or nearby?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Rosebank- might get more response if you didn't put this in the wallcovering thread...


----------

